# Any fans of Al Mar Knives?



## SJACKAL (Oct 3, 2005)

Was feeling bored and starting working on my photos with a photo editor. I very much like the results; looks like posters. Al Mar Knives are seldom discussed here as compared to Benchmades and Spydercos. What do you think about them?

The SERE2000 got plenty of good reviews as an all rounder folder.







The less known Nomad, splendid smaller folder with ample belly and a nice curvy blade profile. Seems good for cleaning fish and small game, didnt try though, don't want it to stink.






Picture of Surefire L2, unrelated to the AMKs but after all this is CPF.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a few and like them a lot. I have a couple from when Al Mar was still alive and some since then. Older or newer, they are well designed knives with good steel and a reasonable price for what you get.

The lower end knives can be a wee bit hard to open when new but will loosen up with use and yet don't tend to get too loose with age. The rest are quality and look and function great. My SLB is almost always with me -- looks great while being "non-threatening," sharp as all get out, small but very, very useful.

Come to think of it, it is about time to buy a new knife. Hmmmm....


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 3, 2005)

Come to think of it, I recently been tempted very much but Benchmade folders. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## knifebright (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the Al mare sere 2000. If you can get it with the Volton Dual action conversion. REally sweet work and fires like a rocket.
jimmy


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 3, 2005)

What is Volton Dual action? I did a google search and only computer games are churned out in the search results.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 3, 2005)

www.pvk.com - not an ethical compnay selling rip offs, but they got the auto conversion. It's the SERE 2000, modded to be a hidden switch auto knife. 

AlMar is #1 with fit and finish


----------



## ErickThakrar (Oct 4, 2005)

The word you're looking for is Vallotton. He's a rather famous knifemaker.


----------



## Santelmo (Oct 4, 2005)

I believe its Valloton, Butch Vallotton. He's a custom designer and labels his dual action conversion designs the "Val-Matic." 

http://www.1sks.com/store/vallotton.html

I read somewhere a bit of trivia on the SERE folder: its heavy duty design was a product of the experiences of Col. Nick Rowe who was reputedly the longest POW in the Vietnam war (5 years I believe). He brought that hard-earned knowledge into teaching the Special Forces and designing a knife that could handle really rough use, hence the thicker than average liner lock.


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, you will like it immediately once you hold it, reasonably big enough and it almost feels like a fixed blade, sure and steady. Of course its a folder nonethelessly and some guys don't like liner locks. Just read about the Butch Vallotton knives. The price is about tripled after the mod and at some locations autos are not legal.


----------



## glockboy (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been a huge Al Mar fan for over 20 years. 

While I seriously regret trading away my Fang, Sere, and pre-UltraLight Eagles and Hawks, I still have my 15 yr. old Falcon... along with some new Ultra-Lights. I find the Ultra Falcon hides nicely clipped behind a belt (appendix carry) without the discomfort that "fatter" knives often generate. Their folders disappear in a pocket better than anything I've found yet and are great for EDC .

While Al Mar's AUS8 steels aren't state-of-the-art now, they're heat treated very well and take a decent edge via my SpyderCo Sharpmaker. They're pretty AND tough knives. I'd rate their folders' ergonomics and lock-up maybe a half-notch below the Benchmade 705/710/940 and Griptilian series, but the Al Mars' slender, eye-pleasing design and superior concealability are enduring. 

Just like a S&W .38 snubby is the gun you'll probably pack when anything else is just too big, a wicked little Al Mar folder is the reliable knife you can carry when weight and concealability are paramount.

I picked up an Al Mar tactical vest a while back and it's a classic, too, just like the knives. I think I own about 10 different brands of vests, but the lightweight-yet-durable Al Mar vest seems to have the best design for packing a bunch of "guy stuff" without screaming "SWAT Team/Mall Ninja" to the Sheeple passing by.

Apparently the Al Mar line doesn't sell like it did 10 yrs. ago, and I rarely see dealers selling them at local gun shows. That's regrettable, because Al Mars still occupy a special niche in the high-quality "production knife" scene.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 2, 2005)

glockboy said:


>



Beautiful.


----------



## lymph (Nov 2, 2005)

I carry a Falcon Ultralight with the Talon blade every day.

I'd like to get a Sere 2000.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 2, 2005)

Its a really nice knife, Lymph. This is one knife that many people took a liking to the first moment they handled it. I remember reading an old thread at britishblades where a reviewer consider it one of the 4 best production folders on the market during that time of review, SERE2000, BM710 M2 steel, Spyderco Military, and another I don't remember, was it the Sebenza? Not sure, Sebenza seems to be in a different league.

I have the SERE2K and the BM710 but I like the SERE2K better.


----------



## Cmoore (Nov 3, 2005)

The SERE 2000 is one of the best liner lock knives ever made in my view -- it will be a classic if it's not already.


----------



## cy (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 3, 2005)

Ah... the Fangs (*sigh*).

Very nice, cy.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Nov 5, 2005)

edit


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 5, 2005)

Does anyone here own a Hawk Ultralight? How does it ride in a pocket?

I'm thinking about grabbing a Hawk (Talon blade) to keep my Falcon company.

Also, someone mentioned that Col. Nick Rowe (Army Special Forces) was involved in the design of the SERE knife. That is correct. However, he was NOT the longest held military P.O.W. in the Vietnam War. That honor belongs to US Navy Lt. (later promoted to Captain) Edward Alvarez, who was held captive in North Vietnam prisons for 8 + brutal years after his A4 Skyhawk was shot down. 

Col. Rowe, however, was held captive in South Vietnam for 5 years, and survived debilitating captivity in numerous ad hoc jungle P.O.W. camps run by the Viet Cong. Accordingly, Rowe's jungle "vacation" experience (very different than Alvarez's) undoubtedly inspired his knife design for Al Mar, who was also tied to the Army SpecOps family himself.

TV's "Military Channel" occasionally runs an hour-long show about the Vietnam air-war and the P.O.W. story. Ed Alvarez is interviewed in it. (Warning: it's a VERY intense show, especially for anyone who's ever served in the military, but highly recommended.) I never met Alvarez, but I was involved in pilot survival training and P.O.W. stuff -- an experience which undoubtedly launched my own interest in knives, handguns... tactical thinking/preparation... and flashlights!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 5, 2005)

I just noticed in the Big 5 ad today that they've got an Al Mar folder on sale for $14.99 this week. I don't really know anything about them, and I'm sure it's a very low end model, but the price made me think, "hmmm, here's an easy chance to own an Al Mar."

Edit: Oops, just looked at the ad and it wasn't an Al Mar that was on sale, it was a Ka-Bar.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, thanks for the initial thought, Trashman. An Al Mar for $15 bucks would indeed be a mega-bargain! 

I'm not aware of any brick & mortar stores that regularly stock Al Mars, but I'm sure there are some cutlery boutiques that sell 'em (for top retail prices). I recall I once found a classic Fang at one of those pricey shopping mall cutlery stores.

I've purchased them online from the Cutlery Shoppe in Boise, Idaho, and others like highly-regarded New Graham Knives in Virginia seem to have good prices to match their reputations for customer service.

Anyone have any recommendations for favorite online Al Mar dealers?


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Nov 8, 2005)

I have the SERE 2K and give it very high marks. Fit and finish are very good. It is so solid... I trust this knife. I would definately consider the Nomad, Osprey and Hawk.


----------

